# Charcuterie, Dry curing wraps... 2 Guys and a Cooler...



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2020)

These guys seem to be the most knowledgeable on u-tube...  AND they follow safe practices...






						How to use Dry Curing Wraps – 2 Guys & A Cooler
					






					twoguysandacooler.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Dave, that's interesting!

Ryan


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 20, 2020)

Good info Dave... I've been using these collagen sheets for quite some time... last batch I got from australia, company named "my slice of life"...  good stuff, especially if you make capa... 
Only one thing they didnt mentioned... gotta go easy on drying and relative humidity has to be above 75% for first week of drying... no forced air or too cold environment... otherwise, collagen sheets will dry to fast and separate from meat making air pockets for mold happy place...


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 20, 2020)

Good info. I really like these guys. Ive been following the celebrate sausage series.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

I stumbled on the video of using Aging Wraps to make Coppa, a couple of weeks ago. Exciting stuff as I don't have a Curing Cabinet...JJ


----------



## 73saint (Nov 20, 2020)

Eric is a member here. 

 Cajuneric
 is a wealth of info!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 20, 2020)

Great info Dave. Cheaper and more versatile than other popular products out there. Although they all work great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

73saint said:


> Eric is a member here.
> 
> Cajuneric
> is a wealth of info!



 2 years a member and only 11 posts. I hope Eric can become more active, but i understand if not. Those guys are really banging out the great info and recipe videos...JJ


----------



## Braz (Nov 20, 2020)

I've been subscribed to their YouTube channel for quite a while.


----------

